# Finding a Theater Consultant/Architect



## chrispo86 (Mar 2, 2010)

So for whatever reason (not going to complain) the school district has recently decided to start throwing money at our auditorium left and right. I guess it finally dawned on them just how outdated and in-major-need-of-repair all of the equipment, seating, paneling, carpeting, etc was. In talking with the directors, advisors and some other people, we were considering the possibility of getting someone to come in that specializes in performance areas and seeing if they could come up with some better ways to utilize our space and just overall improve our stage/backstage areas. It's a pretty tight area to begin with, and it's not laid out the best. My question is, how do we go about finding a theater consultant/architect like this? I did a quick look in the yellow pages but no luck (wasn't really expecting much).


----------



## venuetech (Mar 2, 2010)

check The American Society of Theatre Consultants
American Society of Theatre Consultants


----------



## museav (Mar 2, 2010)

For the general space planning type issues you are noting, ASTC is probably a good place to start. However, one of the first things to do may be to define the scope of the work involved. Depending on the work and how it will be broken out, e.g. one large, comprehensive project or potentially multiple smaller projects, you may want a firm or team of firms that can do everything or you may only need someone to address specific areas. I have a local ASTC member that I work with fairly regularly, the range of disciplines they specialize in does not really encompass what I do and vice versa so we often team together for projects requiring more comprehensive consulting services. However, we both have many more projects that we are involved in that do not require the expertise of both firms. I have also been involved in theatre projects that used multiple consultants and designers each with different areas of expertise that could be applied as needed.

When you get into aspects such as Architecture, Structural Engineering, Electrical Engineering, etc., you are into areas where the parties must be licensed to practice in your state. That is one reason why you often see theatre consulting firms teamed with local Architects, the Theatre Consultant can focus on providing input to and coordinating with the Architect who can then address the actual Architectural design.


----------



## chrispo86 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for the link, I'll have to check out that site.

Most of the upgrades/renovations are either already done or in the works. We just got our new light board and a couple of MLs. The sound system is getting ripped out and replaced from the ground up starting next week. Carpeting and wall paneling is coming in the next few weeks. Seating is done already. This is all getting done through seperate contractors. We were just thinking that since this has all gotten done, what's left? And our answer to that was the stage itself and the backstage areas. Will anything actually happen? Probably not, but I'm going to look into it anyway. Thanks!


----------



## museav (Mar 2, 2010)

A bit after the fact and maybe you addressed this internally, but while there are always immediate needs to be addressed, in something as comprehensive as the overall work sounds I find it always helps to develop a master plan first. That way you can assess whether any changes to the stage or backstage areas might affect sound, lighting or production communications or if the performing work on those systems could limit what you can consider regarding any further changes. Could there have been other options or potential savings in the other work if you knew you were thinking of changing other aspects? This could be as simple as things like bringing in scaffolding once rather than multiple times or coordinating any scaffolding in the house to occur between when the old seats are pulled and and the new seats and carpet installed.

Did the person developing the recommendations for wall panels know that you were replacing the seats and installing new carpeting? Did the sound system designer know you are adding wall panels? I'm not trying to pick on you but rather to take the opportunity to point out to others that when considering any more comprehensive renovations or upgrades it is usually best to also consider the interdependency and interaction of of all the work elements so that you can develop a coordinated plan. That tends to provide a better result and potential cost savings.


----------



## chrispo86 (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh, trust me, I agree whole heartedly. Unfortunately there was a lack of communication. As we (the ones who actually use the equipment and the room) were finishing up the sound upgrade plans, central administration decided that they were going to do the seats/carpet/paneling without telling us very far in advance. It eventually came down to "Oh by the way, they're coming in on such and such a date to do this this and this".

That might be a bit of an exaggeration but not too far off. I'm pretty sure the sound system architects were in after the seats were replaced (before the sound plan was finalized), and at that point it was known that the carpet/paneling was getting replaced. Carpeting/paneling should now happen (hopefully) during the same 3-week span that they need to upgrade the sound system. I don't get to work directly with the architects, but I'm told that everything should be in top-notch shape when all is said and done. (I'll believe it when I see it though )

That all being said, yes, definitely should have all been done in one shot.


----------



## museav (Mar 2, 2010)

Many times the effect on the results doesn't even seem to register with administrators or purchasing but the potential of reduced costs often gets their attention.


----------

